# [SOLVED] Is a 19&quot; 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought a acer x193w+ on craigslist. And first I was wondering if 1680x1050 is a good resolution for gaming. The monitor I bought for 65$ is that a good price because it was missing all screws but the guy said it was brand new.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.*

It's not bad. It's pretty much a matter of personal preference and depends on the PC.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res good for gaming.*

My computer is this

Video card: Radeon HD 6870

CPU: Amd Phenom II x4 965

Mobo: Asus M4A87TD Evo

PSU: Corsair Cx430 v2

Ram: G-skill ripjaws 4gb dualchannel 1333 mhz.

That's the computer so should I keep the monitor or sell it? I wante dot get a 1080p but I had to buy this instead as a temporary monitor.. any advice on what to do? and is 1680x1050 good for gaming with this rig? I want to run games like starcraft 2 and Skyrim.


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.*

The 16:10 resolution _might_ make games look slightly skewed, as most are designed to run at an aspect ratio of 16:9 (widescreen, rectangular) or can downgrade themselves to a 4:3 ratio on screens with more of a square shape.

But with yours being just a little wider than the ratio is geared toward it just may make games appear stretched sideways, though not by too much. If it's a particularly clever monitor, and being an Acer it should be, it will probably just adjust the ratio to compensate. You'll end up with black bars of nothingness, a pure and empty void, sucking the very mind from the bod- What?
Go with it, see how it looks to you and if you don't get any loss of performance then stick with it.

Skyrim runs beautifully on a 6870 by the way, particularly with a very small overclock.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.*

I have a Sapphire HD 6850  not a 6870... Well I'll try out the monitor and see how it goes. But I still think 1680x1050 is a weird resolution. So all in all it's a decent monitor for a temporary setup. I'll be purchasing 1080p down the road I'm pretty sure. but for now this will do...any other advice you could tell me about this monitor and games?


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.*

You listed a 6870 yourself, I was just going on what information you provided.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry my bad it's a 6850


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Is a 19" 1680x1050 res goos for gaming.*

It was a standard resolution for most 20" and 22" monitors before "1080P" became the standard. I still have two myself. There's nothing wrong with the resolution and only you can decide if it works for you or not. As you can't upgrade at the moment anyway, you don't seem to have much choice.


----------

